
Facebook accused of spying on Belgian citizens like the NSA - michakinlabi
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/21/facebook-spying-belgian-citizens-nsa-data-regulator-lawsuit
======
x5n1
Any country having any sense of protecting its citizen's privacy would ban
facebook.

